# Augason Farms is having a sale



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Discounted Food Storage | Augason Farms 50% off discontinued items

Augason Farms 30% off kits


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh boy!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Very tempting. Especially the 10 shelf life self rising flours.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks
I got some creamy chicken rice,and the chicken alfredo,pancakes and cocoa mix just for starters.

Something to toss in the backpack for some protein. Lots of water in The Great Lake State


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Picked up some of the candy cane hot coca mix (I love mint and chocolate), beef and chicken sub (small cans to try), and the bakery kit. Thanks for posting!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Got my order update a few minutes ago. Says my order should ship within 2 weeks. Hope the end of the world waits a couple weeks while I get ready


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting Auntie.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Doesn't look like they ship to Canada. Too bad, looks like they have some decent prices.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

May contain GMO's


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Getting close to Christmas all prep food guys are trying to temp. What is up with all the oatmeal they pass as a meal and count it as a bonus? Folks can buy oatmeal pennies on the dollar for what they charge. I know they do a service, but gosh, why include a 30 cent meal . One box of quaker oats will last way more than that at a fraction of the cost. Not meaning to put down any prep food providers. My other gripe is prep food with rice and pasta, can you get any cheaper? Good food no doubt, but why for a months supply way more breakfast foods than entrees? Rant over.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's why I got the pasta and noodles with freeze dried CHIX. Good to have in a pack for a woods trip. Lots of carbs in noodles and rice. 
In fact I have some leftover turkey from the freezer I'll be having tonight with cream of mushroom soup,broccili and fresh mushrooms and large eggy noodles


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Auntie, we are big fans of Augason Farms. Good stuff.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

And it is still 80% to high $$$$


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I popped open the beef substitute last night to try. Pre-cooked it looks and smells like dry dog food. Cooked it looks and smells like wet dog food. It doesn't taste like beef whatsoever, but it is palateable. I added some Tony's halfway through cooking. In a post SHTF situation where you run out of beef, it'll do. And I had bad gas this morning FYI. The chicken flavor, looks and smells better. Doesn't taste like chicken, but is ok tasting. I wouldn't use these pre SHTF, just post SHTF when the real deal runs out, or to stretch the meat I do have. The candy cane hot cocoa is the bomb dot com.


----------

